# glass ball to rid hawks????



## PigeonLoVr1456 (Jul 20, 2002)

A while back I think I read something about putting a glass ball on top of your house to keep hawks away, though I can't remember if this is right or not....Does anyone know if this works or not??

Anyhow I know a lady who has a fairly large aviary and wants to let her pigeons fly again, but she is very worried about a certain hawk that she has seen in her area. If you know of any methods of keeping hawks away I would like to hear about them.  

Thanx for your time!

Tessa


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

The glass or Mirrored balls work, I've heard -- but you have to move them every few weeks.

The theory is that the hawk flies over, and catches a glimpse of himself in the mirror -- which throws off his concentration (which is focused on grabbing a pigeon...LOL), so the pigeons have time to get away.

It doesn't keep the hawks away -- just startles them -- they think it is another hawk zooming underneath.

You have to move it every so often, because (supposedly), they get used to it being there, and it becomes less efficient.

If your friend has seen the hawk, she should try and identify the kind. General, the bigger hawks (Harrier, Redtail) don't bother the birds at all - they are usually to slow to grab them. It's the smaller Coopers and Sharpshin that you have to watch out for. 

The bigger hawks fly overhead and glide about, looking for mice, etc. The smaller ones hide in the trees -- wait until a bird is nearby, then dash and and grab.


----------



## Snowbird (Jun 24, 2004)

Another version is putting two cd discs on the roof which might do a reflection thing, just a distracting flash or look like two eyes. But if there was anything that really worked the racing homer grapevine would be lit up like Hollywood Blvd.

As White Wing noted the large hawks you see are not dangerous and rarely, if ever, get a healthy bird. But the sneaky, under the forest canopy birds are the killers--the ones you have not seen and the ones your birds may not see. And you have a bunch of these birds in your area. If you are a hiker you will see them if you are really looking.

The best time to start a fly out in my area is the end of March. The migrating hawks have left and the locals are on eggs and it is a pretty safe time to fly.


----------



## birdy (Mar 18, 2004)

I've tried the plastic Big Horned Owl, a strobe light, the plastic balls and the CDs. I think they have limited effect. Hawks aren't stupid and will recognize them for what they are after a while.

The things that are working for me now are crows and purple martins - they're pretty territorial and will guard their turf. The martins sometimes dive at my racers but their quick to get out of the way. Plus, don't let your pigeons loiter on the landing board, trees or on the ground. Two places are generally safe for them - in the air or in the loft.

Just my 2 cents. Good luck!

birdy


----------



## PigeonLoVr1456 (Jul 20, 2002)

Thank you for the quick replies! This information really helps and I will print out this thread and give it to the lady I know at our next pigeon meeting. She will greatly appreciate this information. 

Once again, thank you for your time  

Tessa


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

i just shoot the hawks with a gun  that works best


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Elvis .. hawks are protected under state and federal law .. you CANNOT just shoot them .. granted you can, but if you get caught .. it's a big time fine and federal court and possibly jail time for you .. don't think that being a kid will get you off .. your folks will have to take the rap for you.

Get smarter than that .. take care of your pigeons !

Terry


----------



## Xandras_Zoo (Aug 11, 2004)

I got something like that for herons in my fishpond. Turned out the heron didn't like it and tore it to pieces. It was styrafoam, with shiney stickers on each side. 

Terry, although I can't say I agree with shooting the hawks (they're an important part of the ecosystem), you've got to remember, he (well, I am too, but) IS in Canada. I'm not sure of the law in Calgary, but in B.C., you can shoot someone's dog if it's threating your horses or whatever (and by this I mean nipping at the heals, chasing, etc.), let alone a wild animal. Perhaps you can shoot hawks if they're threating your pidgeons.


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

IF you are raising pigeons as a living, not just as pets or a hobby, you can shoot hawks -- but only the ones who are threatening your pigeons. (In Canada that is). If you shoot a nice Harrier who is wafting over the fields next to your loft, looking for mice, well, I'll bet a lovely $5,000 fine is in order.......

I believe it's a federal law -- we have the same law regarding dogs and livestock here in Ontario.


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

Canada is the best  lol i actually dont have a gun... well i have one of those bb guns but its really hold i dont think it even works and i would still never shoot a hawk. And i have only see a falcon once or twice and last time 2 crows attack my pigeon but it out raced them  and once a crow got in the cat i just wacked him with a stick..but one died after being attacked. And a rats around here ate my 1 of my pigeons feet...i found it dead in the snow ....


----------

